# Adding UV light during lights off?



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2010)

If you added a UV light during the dark period would you see increased resin production? Because trichomes help block/absorb UV light to protect the plant right?

The plants don't "see" the UV light so it wouldn't mess them up using it during their lights off right?


----------



## Creek (May 16, 2010)

I bet it would cause problems. Plants dont see UV but they use it photosynthesis. Most HID lights put out enough UV on there own. My 1000 watt HPS puts out 1200 mw/cm2 of 365nm uv at 10"


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 16, 2010)

Creek said:


> I bet it would cause problems. Plants dont see UV but they use it photosynthesis. Most HID lights put out enough UV on there own. My 1000 watt HPS puts out 1200 mw/cm2 of 365nm uv at 10"


it may be rated at that much uv output, but I heard the glass blocks most of that dropping uv to vitually nothing


----------



## RichED (May 16, 2010)

i use mine during the day when girls are awake 

i use a 250w hps and a 250w mh at same time 

with uvb on side for about 1.5 hours a day at about 2 feet from flower heads 

you must be carful with uvb can do more harm to pistils and bud then good one case where less is more 

good luck
1love


----------



## Creek (May 22, 2010)

Its not rated at that that is the actuall measurement. I have a blacklight meter. The eye hortilux put out a huge amount of UV. I have a chinese metal halide that puts out about 2400MW/cm2 at 10"s I have one of these http://www.spectroline.com/ndt/ndt_radiometers_dm-365xa.shtml to measure and I get it calibrated annually. UV makes a HUGE difference for tricome production. 
I ordred a 400 watt metal halide UVA bulb from spectronics http://www.spectroline.com/ndt/ndt_lamps_uv-400.shtml 
You can get metal halid UVA lights from DJ stores http://www.phantomdynamics.com/amdjll400wad.html
*UV-400A* features a concentrated-beam reflector designed to assure the highest concentrated UV-A intensity available. It has a nominal steady-state UV-A intensity of _8,000_ _&#956;W/cm²_ at lamp center, measured at 15 inches (38 cm). Irradiates an area as large as 16&#8221; x 10&#8221; (41 cm x 25 cm), producing a nominal steady-state UV-A irradiance of not less than _2,000_ _&#956;W/cm²_.

The glass only blocks the UVB if they filter it. Growing lights do not have the filters on them. Commercial bulbs do. 
Thats gonna be enough to light my whole table. 

If oil of your hands fluoresces blue or white then you have ample amounts of UV.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 22, 2010)

Creek said:


> Its not rated at that that is the actuall measurement. I have a blacklight meter. The eye hortilux put out a huge amount of UV. I have a chinese metal halide that puts out about 2400MW/cm2 at 10"s I have one of these http://www.spectroline.com/ndt/ndt_radiometers_dm-365xa.shtml to measure and I get it calibrated annually. UV makes a HUGE difference for tricome production.
> I ordred a 400 watt metal halide UVA bulb from spectronics http://www.spectroline.com/ndt/ndt_lamps_uv-400.shtml
> You can get metal halid UVA lights from DJ stores http://www.phantomdynamics.com/amdjll400wad.html
> *UV-400A* features a concentrated-beam reflector designed to assure the highest concentrated UV-A intensity available. It has a nominal steady-state UV-A intensity of _8,000_ _&#956;W/cm²_ at lamp center, measured at 15 inches (38 cm). Irradiates an area as large as 16&#8221; x 10&#8221; (41 cm x 25 cm), producing a nominal steady-state UV-A irradiance of not less than _2,000_ _&#956;W/cm²_.
> ...


I really thank you for your info on ultra violet rays. I know nothing about them except I've read about dramatic increases in trich production. Now how much uv does just a regular 1000 watt hps bulb have? uh plantmax i think i have. No where near enough uv I bet. I would like to incorperate a max amount of uv rays for my next grow, I just have to study on how to use it efficiently and properly.


----------



## Creek (May 22, 2010)

MY eye 1000 HPS puts out exatly 1200mw/cm2 at 15"s that is allot. I dont know about plantmax bulbs. You are better off investing in a 400 or 200 watt metal halide UV bulb you would be amazed at how much they put out. Humidity makes a huge difference with trich production as well. I have burnt a few plants with HID UV bulbs but I have never harmed a plant with low humiidy.

PM me if you need any more info


----------



## Brick Top (May 22, 2010)

*Inside the Trichome*

By Bubbleman and Jeremiah Vandermeer, Cannabis Culture - Thursday, June 11 2009 Tags: 





CANNABIS CULTURE - _An up-close look at the THC-producing resin glands of the cannabis plant through pot-ographer Bubbleman's macro lens._ 
If you&#8217;ve seen pictures of mature cannabis plants taken with a macroscopic lens that&#8217;s zoomed-in very close, then you&#8217;ve undoubtedly noticed the many glistening translucent resin glands protruding from the buds, leaves, and just about everywhere else on the plant (see &#8220;Stalking Trichomes&#8221;, CC #72). Most marijuana growers and readers of pot magazines are quite familiar &#8211; and some downright obsessed &#8211; with these resinous outgrowths known as trichomes. You may have also read that the sticky coating of trichomes is home to the active ingredients in cannabis &#8211; the stuff that gets you high and has all the medical benefits &#8211; tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), cannabidiol (CBD), and other cannabinoids. But have you ever wondered exactly what the trichomes do for the cannabis plant, or what biological purpose they serve? 
Sticky resinous growths knows as trichomes are home to the active ingredients in cannabis. (Click picture to enlarge)*Evolution of Trichomes*
In nature, only the strong survive, and it is hypothesized by biologists that trichomes evolved as a defense mechanism of the cannabis plant against a range of potential enemies (1). Trichomes, from the Greek meaning &#8216;growth of hair,&#8217; act as an evolutionary shield, protecting the plant and its seeds from the dangers of its environment, allowing it to reproduce. These adhesive sprouts form a protective layer against offensive insects, preventing them from reaching the surface of the plant. The chemicals in the trichomes make cannabis less palatable to hungry animals and can inhibit the growth of some types of fungus. The resin also helps to insulate the plant from high wind and low humidity, and acts as a natural &#8216;sun-screen&#8217; in protecting against UV-B light rays. But since trichomes contain euphoric properties attractive to humans, it may be man who has had the most influence on the plants&#8217; development through many years of favoring strains that consistently produce more of these gooey resin heads.
*Trichome Types*
Trichomes grow in numerous shapes and sizes on many types of plants. The cannabis plant has developed three main types (from NationMaster Encyclopedia):
Bulbous: This type is the smallest (15 to 30 micrometers). From one to four cells make up the &#8216;foot&#8217; and &#8216;stalk&#8217;, and one to four cells make up the &#8216;head&#8217; of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin, presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds that accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the aboveground plant parts. [Pictured below.]

Capitate-Sessile: The second type of gland is larger (25 to 100 micrometers) and more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called capitate sessile. They have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids and related compounds that accumulate between the rosette and its outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. 
Capitate-Stalked: Cannabinoids are most abundant in the capitate-stalked glands, which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering, the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micrometres when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts [specialized leaves that cover the seeds]. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have some stalked glands, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female. (2)
*Cannabinoids*
Cannabinoids are a group of chemical compounds that occur naturally in the cannabis plant, first discovered in the 1940s. When consumed by humans, the chemicals bind to CB1 and CB2 cannabinoid receptors in the brain and body, causing euphoria and other effects. The broader definition includes three general types: phytocannabinoids, which occur uniquely in the cannabis plant; endogenous cannabinoids, produced by the bodies of humans and other mammals, birds, fish, and reptiles; and synthetic cannabinoids, which are related compounds produced in laboratories. Cannabinoids present in the cannabis plant include THC, CBD, cannabinol (CBN), cannabichromene (CBC), cannabigerol (CBG), and tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV).
*Inside the Trichome*
THC and other cannabinoids are produced in only one place on the cannabis plant: inside the heads of the trichomes. How it happens: Organelles produced by the plant called Vacuoles &#8211; which contain phenols, a chemical compound similar to alcohol [pictured at right in blue], and another type of organelle called plastids &#8211; containing hydrocarbons called terpenes [red], make their way up the trichome stalk [green] and combine inside the secretory cavity into a fibrous mat [yellow]. *This concentrated mat is hit by UV-B light waves, causing the creation of cannabinoids.* Since all of the psychoactive ingredients are produced inside the trichome, these tiny resin hairs have long been sought after by hash and oil makers and can be separated from the plant and harvested in a variety of ways (3).
*Potency and Tricomes*
Many media outlets and politicians say the &#8216;potency&#8217; of today&#8217;s pot has increased dramatically in the last 30 years, claiming it contains anywhere from 10%-40% THC. Most are dubious claims, as it is quite obvious that a sample of herbal plant material does not consist of nearly half THC, but there is still much debate on the issue of potency classification. One thing is for sure; heavy trichome production does not necessarily mean higher potency, because the resins inside the trichome may or may not contain high levels of THC and other active ingredients. Some speculate that the percentage levels refer to the amount of THC in the oils produced inside the resin glands, but new studies show that cannabinoids other than THC also have distinctive effects on brain functions and cause correspondingly different effects on human cognition and psychiatric symptoms (4). This makes gauging the &#8216;potency&#8217; or &#8216;strength&#8217; of cannabis plants very difficult, as different cannabinoid level combinations may induce different types of highs. (For more information, see &#8220;Pot Potency&#8221; CC #34.)


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice creek and bricktop, It's an interesting topic.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 23, 2010)

years ago i read in a early 90's high times that ed rosenthal, had noticed that even with decreased lumens a MH setup in conjunction with a HPS produced a product that was superior in overall quality, compared to one grown just with hps.
This is due to the extra uv that is produced from the MH.
I wouldn't mess with a uv light on it's own, personally anyways, but a dual light system would accomplish added uv as well as a very broad spectrum to cover most photosynthesis area's (blue, red ,far red, and uv).
Once you try it you'll never go back, and with the right varieties, you'll have the best smoke in your area.


----------



## sven deisel (May 24, 2010)

yeah i use both hps and cmh in flower. spectrum should always be your first thought when lighting as lumens r based on what the human eye can see and has nothing to do with plants but thats what everyone seems to have beat into there heads by bulb companies. you can have lights as bright as the sun and without the right spectrum all that lum dont mean anything. if you compare a cmh to a mh it runs at a lower lumen but its spectrum way surpasses the higher lumen mh. you can never go wrong with cfl side lights i like to mix and match them from the pet store get a few for growing coral they r some of my favs. anyway as far as uv lights i have heard of using them to trick the plant into thinking is needs some sunblock i myself havent went that route i would say try it as a side light just to 1 side of a plant and note if there is any dif and if you think there is put some overhead


----------



## Richie LxP (May 25, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> *Inside the Trichome*
> 
> By Bubbleman and Jeremiah Vandermeer, Cannabis Culture - Thursday, June 11 2009 Tags:
> 
> ...


Top notch post.

+rep


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 8, 2010)

i know they sell some cool uvb florescent tubes made for repltiles people say they help with trichs but i have no exerience with them other than lizards


----------



## too xntrik (Jun 8, 2010)

The debate on "if" uvb light helps thc production should be long done and finished.It is *absolutely necessary* for the plant to produce higher THC content, however I have also always wondered if UVB light during the night cycle will work also. Cannabis has long been know to have dramatic effects from moon phase cycles.
This is an excerpt from Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke Quote:
*"Moon Cycles*
Since ancient times man has observed the effect of the moon on living organisms, especially his crops. Planting and harvest dates based on moon cycles are still found in the Old Farmer&#8217;s Almanac. The moon takes 28 to 29 days to completely orbit the earth. This cycle is divided into four one-week phases. It starts as the new moon waxes (begins to enlarge) for a week until the quarter moon and another week until the moon is full. Then the waning (shrinking) cycle begins and the moon passes back for two weeks through another quarter to reach the beginning of the cycle with a new moon. Most cultivators agree that the best time for planting is on the waxing moon, and the best time to harvest is on the waning moon. Exact new moons, full moons, and quarter moons are avoided as these are times of interplanetary stress. Planting, germinating, grafting, and layering are most favored during phases 1 and 2. The best time is a few days before the full moon. Phases 3 and 4 are most beneficial for harvesting and pruning.

Root growth seems accelerated at the time of the new moon, *possibly as a response to increased gravitational pull from the alignment of sun and moon. It also seems that floral cluster formation is slowed by the full moon.* Strong, full moonlight is on the borderline of being enough light to cease floral induction entirely. Although this never happens, if a plant is just about to begin floral growth, it may be delayed a week by a few nights of bright moonlight.

Conversely, plants begin floral growth during the dark nights of the new moon. More research is needed to explain the mysterious effects of moon cycles on Cannabis." End Quote.

With the new technology in lighting an interesting trend is developing for saltwater tanks with coral in them. Coral reefs depend on "moonlight and moon cycles" in order to spawn and there is a ton of research in this area. There are now "moonlight bulbs" for T5 lighting that many growers posses already in the 454nm range. I was thinking of using this system coupled with a T5 type light with moonlight bulbs http://www.fishbowl-innovations.com/Products/90-moontube-moon-controller.aspx to experiment with.
It is also known that enhanced root growth is generated during the new moon or "no moon" phase. Exposure to moonlight for 8-13 hours per day is know to inhibit flowering only marginally in certain plant species...not all are known yet. Even so Im not sure that 454nm is low enough to increase resin production in thc...Uvb light in the 280nm-315nm range is the perfect wavelength for increased thc production.(if anyone knows this article please post).
The problem with using uvb bulbs in a garden, especially a Co2 enriched garden is that just as in the atmosphere...uv light photons striking oxygen molecules are absorbed and rendered useless. This is why I was thinking of using uvb during dark period during the calvin cycle" and I thought the little moon phase timing mechanism would tell us if the "moon effect" is from gravitational pull or actual lighting changes, both topics of debate in horticulture. 
As a side note: I cant find it right now but one aquarium company offers a dual mh system with 2 T5 moonlight bulbs on either side in a nice reflector....cool huh !
Anyway my brain needs a bowl!! LOL and happy growing !!


----------

